# YIKES!  FOUND A COUPLE OF SPYDERS!



## Callahooney1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Found these 2 Sears Spyders. Need some work but they're cool.  The boys resembles the one i got for Christmas then was stolen a week later, that stunk! Dig the seats, both are in pretty good condition, check em out.


----------



## Alva (Jul 20, 2020)

Diggin’ that banana seat!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 20, 2020)

Going to list the girls, possibly the boys bike.


----------

